
How QuarkXPress became a mere afterthought in publishing - cpeterso
http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2014/01/quarkxpress-the-demise-of-a-design-desk-darling/
======
keithpeter
Surprised at no comments. This looks like a natural for HN. The need for a
disruptive newcomer...

